# 1966 2004r swap, park brake question



## Blugoat66 (Jun 1, 2020)

I have almost completed a 2004r swap in my 66 GTO, it had the 2spd ST300. I used a G-force crossmember as it is a convertible and I didn't have the luxury of moving the stock crossmember back and redrilling holes. My problem is the parkbrake cable and the hanger that balances the pull cannot be located in the same place and looks like it will interfere with the output yoke and or the exhaust. Has anyone run into this?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I did with a GForce crossmember on. TH350 just found a new place for the hanger made it taught works fine. It will probably be a little different on yours and you may have to drill a hole or fabricate a bracket,


----------

